
Firebug Lite 1.3.0 beta for Google Chrome - niyazpk
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bmagokdooijbeehmkpknfglimnifench
======
Apreche
But Chrome/webkit already has a built-in developer tool that is very similar
to Firebug. Isn't Firebug sort of redundant?

~~~
jacktasia
I believe it is totally redundant. I moved over to Chrome as my default
browser when they released the unstable version in the repos and I was shocked
at how much better the Dev Tools in Chrome are than Firebug....and I was a big
Firebug fan. That said, every time I've used the lite version I haven't been
impressed.

~~~
rksprst
I disagree, I can't get used to the console view in Dev Tools. No statuses are
returned for ajax requests you can't easily see post parameters, headers, json
formated return data, etc.

Also, in firebug changes in the source are reflected as you type; in chrome
dev tools you need to finish editing for it to re-render. It's a small but
really annoying thing.

